# MK looking for a Machida sig request



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I was trying to Photoshop my own sig of Machida, i was tying to make a picture of something to do with him drinking his Favorite yellow drink!

And say Machida Karate some where on it.

I dont expect anyone to actually make one but if so, ill be ur homie for life! :thumbsup: 

Any sig made will be VERY appreciated!

Ill continue to try if there are no takers


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Graphics showroom/premium lounge broseph.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Graphics showroom/premium lounge broseph.



AHHH SHOWROOM... Thats what i was looking for lol... Admin can delete this thread


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I was trying to Photoshop my own sig of Machida, i was tying to make a picture of something to do with him drinking his Favorite yellow drink!

And say Machida Karate some where on it.

I dont expect anyone to actually make one but if so, ill be ur homie for life!

Any sig made will be VERY appreciated!

Ill continue to try if there are no takers


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Is this kinda what you were looking for?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hahaha! NICE i love them both! I like Jt42's simpleness with yellow writing was creative, and not as much going on

Even though the PEEPEE the Uncola is hilarious!

Edit: I love his facial expression while he is about to drink it


----------

